# Biete Rolle der Auferstehung



## MarkusM (6. März 2012)

Hi, 

biete Rolle der Auferstehung für WoW einfach eure email adresse per PM an mich und ich lad euch dann ein

lg

markus


----------



## DerFisch85 (7. März 2012)

Welche Fraktion, welcher Server?


----------

